# Magnifying glasses



## Niki (9 Jul 2006)

Good day

The 1 mm lines are getting wider every year so I made those to help me to separate them.

The different height of the base is due to different focusing distance.

Regards
niki


----------



## mailee (9 Jul 2006)

Hey, way to go Niki! That is just what I need in my workshop. I am getting tired of changing glasses each time I want to measure anything.


----------



## mrbingley (9 Jul 2006)

Axminster sell bifocal safety glasses, the bottom section comes in different strength diopters.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/recno/13/pro ... -32463.htm

hth
Chris.


----------

